# 120 gallons! 1 Oscar! The start of a new tank!



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Yep! I just found a 120 gallon tank for $125! Filters, heaters, and a siphon. Killer deal.

I have my little 2" Tiger Oscar, and a Senegal Bichir in a 55 gallon. As soon as the 120 cycles, my fish are going in there! However, I have not kept a huge tank like that before, and I need stocking help!!

This is the list that I really really like:
1 Tiger Oscar
1 Senegal Bichir
1 Green Terror
a school of...Clown Barbs? (5" Barbs that look like Tigers) Idk

Let me know what you think! I know obviously they will fight, but the barbs would act as dithers. Green Terrors seems to be mad at most fish, and REALLY mad at fish that look like them, but luckily, Oscars do not look like them. I have a feeling, they would be ok at maturity. The Clown Barbs add awesome color to the tank! The Bichir, just is a preferance of mine. Big enough not to get bullied, and it can hide in some PVC if bullied.

I have no idea if I am overstocked or not, so please please please help! :lol:

If all goes well, I'll post pics, and vids of my fish


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I see no problems with your proposed stock.

Why not do an instant cycle?

All you need to do is transfer everything from your 55 to the 125.

ie. All the decor and substrate, filters, fish.

Run the new filter that came with the 125 of course and after a few weeks you'd be able to instantly restart your 55 using substrate some decor and the filters that were originally on the 55.

Get it? Any questions?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, actually, that was what I was going to do. Out of all the items you listed, is it best to put a certain item in first? Gravel, decor, old filter media, ect...?

And on a side note, you know how a lot of people would agree that a 55 gallon tank is only big enough for 1 Oscar/large cichlid only? What is the rule for a 120? I read some where that 4 large cichlids is similar to that rule, but really I have no idea


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's no set rule, it depends on the fish it's self.

Everything I listed needs to go in at the same time in order to have an "instant" cycle.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I cycled my 125 from a 29 just moving hob filters and seeding new canister with old substrate. worked flawless. :thumb: :fish: :dancing:


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

1.) Oh ya, I understand that there is no set rule, but I mean in general, it seems like most would agree that 1 oscar fits in a minimum of 55 gallons. Would 4 Oscars fit in a 120 gallon? is that "The norm"?

Working out some little details now. (I spend litterally all my time in class thinking of fish), and I think I have made a new list

-2 Oscars
-1 Green Terror
-1 Senegal Bichir
-4 Clown Barbs (as dithers)

2.) Is that too over stocked?

3.) And would aggression be a BIG issue if I raised them from juvenilles together? If I had two males, I think aggression would be a little less of an issue if they were raised from juveniles. If I had a pair, I always have a tank for one of them if that happened to be the issue. So is it wise to add the other Oscar? Or just leave it out?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

IMO, stick with only one Oscar. Even raised together, long term, I don't think it will work. My O fights like crazy with his *reflection*. :lol: If there was another O in the tank for real, somebody would take a whoopin'.

I think what TheFishGuy was saying about it depending on the fish, is that you have to take the personality/temperament of the fish into consideration. You can't just say "wow...I've got 6 ft footprint (or whatever size tank) and I can put XX number of fish in it". I have a 125 with one Oscar, some silver dollars and parrot fish. None of those fish are "competitors" for the O, so the tank is pretty peaceful. I don't think it would be if I decided to put a flowerhorn in there, just because I had the room.

I'd let the O be your centerpiece fish, and then build the tank around the O. He's gonna be the biggest in the tank, in all likelihood. I don't know anythng about GT's - never had one. But, I wouldn't overstock with aggressive cichlids. For dithers, look for larger fish like SD's or red-tailed tinfoil barbs (they don't get as large as the "regular" ones).

But, if you instant cycle your tank from the 55, add additional fish after the 120 has had time to build a bio load. IOW, don't go out and get all the fish you want for your 120 immediately. Add them gradually over a period of time (like a month).

Just my $.02...


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya, I can see where that would go bad :roll: my old female oscar would almost break the glass charging her reflection! So I think one would be good!

Oh, I know what you mean! You can have a pair of convicts in a 125 that would let ANYTHING else in the tank, because they are so aggressive sometimes, so yes temperament is a big factor.

Yes, I guess the large Oscar would be the center piece! I've always wanted to try other big cihclids with an Oscar, but never had the tank size; now would be my chance. I have never owned GT's either, but from what it looks like (I've litterally searched over hundreds of videos and blogs, journals, info sites) and I can say, that Oscars and green terrors seem to make good tank mates. They have different body shapes, different colors, and different tank areas (top/bottom). They are obviously still cichlids and will still fight, but just not as bad as other combos. So I think 1 Oscar and 1 Green Terror would work!

And I have cycling all figured out! I think when I put all of the rocks/decor/filter media/ect.., I will add the less aggressive fish, like some silver dollars (or Idk what tinfoil barbs you are talking about). Then the Bichir, then the Green Terror, then the Oscar shortly after, so that not too much territory disputes happen too fast.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that's a good plan. :thumb:

Tinfoil barbs (with the clear-ish) tail fin get HUGE. Like 14" huge.  There is another variety that is commonly available, and it is called "red tail tin foil barb". While the red-tails get big (8"), they don't get HUGE like the "regular" tin foils. I had tin foils (red tails) in with my O and I adored them. Always moving, and I liked the way they kinda "winked" at me when they blinked their eyes. Sadly, I had a disasterous wc and lost my tins. 

What is the footprint of your 120?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Well thanks! The footprint is 72 x 17

I actually don't think I want any dithers, as crazy as that sounds. I think after quite a few fights, the "pecking order" will establish. I wish Tiger Barbs got big  They have some VERY beautiful Albino Tiger Barbs at my LFS.

I sort of want to add another large fish. I know that 4 is the reccomended amount for a 120 gallon, but not necessarily a cichlid. Another Oscar would be awesome! But the chances of getting a pair are too great (and that would be very bad). I might add one of those "hi fin plecos" but I'm not sure if the bichir and the pleco would fight a lot. I heard Bichirs are territorial towards their own species, but not other bottom dwellers.

That means my stocking would be:
-1 Oscar
-1 GT
-1 Bichir
-1 "High Fin" Pleco

I think that would be a cool setup. Maybe add some Giant Danios as dithers, until the fish get older


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope! I got it! I found an interesting Combo that works!
-1 Oscar
-1 Gt
-1 Bichir
-1 Sailfin Pleco
-1 Turquoise Severum

The Oscar and the GT are the main stars of the show. They are my centre piece! Of course some aggression will take place, but for the most part, Oscars and GTs get along ok (see above).

The Severum acts almost like a dither. It can hold itself up against mean cichlids, as long as it has cover  They get cool colors later on, and don't grow huge (staying near 10"). So I think they'd make an good tank mate (for cichlid's standards)

The Bichir doesn't really have a purpose in the tank. It was just one of those fish that you see once and are like "Holy moly! gotta get one!". I hear that they make good tank mates for cichlids, because they stay outta their way.

The Pleco would help clean the tank as a Juvi. But as it gets older, its fins get bigger, and it will look good, but not do amazing at cleaning. Growning 18" long, it would fit in my tank.

All the fish listed would be raised from juvenilles on up. Aggression would be a little bit less of a problem if raised together as juvi's. With good filtration, and lots of water changes, I think this would work!

Anyone disagree, or am I good on my stocking?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd watch the Oscar and the birchir. Bichirs are slow growers and would easily become Oscar spaghetti over time. You'd need to find a large one to start with. But obviously not so large it would eat your cichlids


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, this was actually a while ago :/ I found a Jack Dempsey in my Oscar's tank (LOONG story), so I had to come up with a whole new plan, but then I decided to leave the Jack in the 55 by it's self.

So now I am back down to step 1 again  :? 

I have one Oscar in a 120 gallon haha. Instead of putting all cichlids in the tank, I am gonna mix it up! I want some color, and more movement. I'm not a real big fan of Rainbowfish, Giant Danios, Silver Dollars, and other common dither fish.

Right now the fish is still about 2", and is fairly shy. I did find a Gold Spotted Pleco (L001) right down the street from me, and they get about 12", so I think one of those would be good.

-1 Oscar
-1 Gold Spotted Pleco

Hmm Idk what else


----------

